# Howdy, Ok, I need to know how long to smoke a Venisen Rib Roast (4 1/2 lbs)



## happysmokin (Jul 9, 2012)

I just defrosted my 4 1/2 lb Deer Rib Roast, I used an entire jar of that "Creole Garlic" marinade, It's sliced between each rib about 4 inches in, I'll keep it in the marinade for like 3-4 days if I remeber right, but I ve never smoked one, only oven roasted. I know it should be cooked slow, so at what temp and for how long do I smoke the roast in my electric smoker? Thanks, hope to get some info.


----------



## java (Jul 9, 2012)

i go low (250) and slow on elk. i usually pull it out at about 125-130 int temp. dont want to over cook game

as it will dry out and get nasty, just my opinion.


----------



## happysmokin (Jul 11, 2012)

Java, what about cooking it at 200, 250 seems a bit hot for smokin. I'm going to put the water pan in so it won't dry out. How long do you think it will take to cook at 200?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't smoked an elk or venison roast yet, but I keep reading and reading on smoking one. Can't tell you how long since most meats are smoked to a desired Internal Temp.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 11, 2012)

Personally, I would go 225 to 250 to your desired IT.All depends on how well done you want it. Figure 1 to 1 1/2  hours per pound but always go by internal temp.

Mike


----------



## happysmokin (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been told by morethan a few that I should cook it to 150-160. I'll wing it the best I can, thanks everyone, have a great one.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 12, 2012)

Pull it from the smoker at the lower internal temp (125-150), for your personal taste preference. If you are going to foil remember the IT will still go up a few degrees. 

You can also drape bacon over it for more moisture.


----------



## happysmokin (Jul 12, 2012)

Smokin Husker, when I do ribs/tri tip, prime rib, after about 3.5 hours I normally do pull it out and foil it and continue with only roasting with the left over smoke residue in the smoker, would you recommend that, maybe putting the bacon on when I do that?, I don't want to comprimise the rub I'm putting on it after i take out of the marinade, and obviously before placing it in the cooker, that'smy only concern with the bacon. And really, why can't anyone give me an approx cook time for cooking it at 200, a 4.5 lb prime rib took 6 hours at 200 to reach 150. I'm not only cooking it for me and my fam, but guests as well, so I really don't want to "F" anything up, otherwise I'd just go with what I know, but deer is sooooo finnicky ya know.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 12, 2012)

I understand not wanting to compromise the rub flavor profile with the bacon. I don't know if the bacon would cook as well in the foil, but you could add it and toss it before you serve. Another idea I read in a post is to use beef broth in a water pan to add/maintain moisture.

You could gauge your cooking time using the prime rib time as a base. As far as giving you a cooking time, there are lots of factors that come into play - type of smoker, altitude, and the type of meat; that's why most is done to a preferred internal temp. It will stay "hot" double wrapped in foil and an old towel, then placed in a cooler with the dead space around it filled in with more towels for several hours (3-4)

Here's links, with generalized smoking time I found here and I sure hope they help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121858/my-first-smoke-deer-roasts

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/78989/moose-and-pork-roast-timing-and-stuff

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109483/elk-roast

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83297/elk


----------



## happysmokin (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, I am going to use the water pan, what I have is the Masterbuilt, typical office refer size smoker, or hotel refer, if you know what i'm talking about. Electric, it generally runs 3-4 degrees either way from set temp, but I was only going to use water, I guess I could pick up a quart of the beef broth instead, that seems like a great I dea. And I didn't know about how to keep it hot, thanks for that little bit of new knowledge, but I'm thinking if me and my fam, and the geusts all plan on eating around 7-7:30, if I start it at 1 PM, I shouldn't even half to do the towel wrap. I'm doing it tomorrow, I'll let you know how it comes out on Sunday when I get home. You have given much more info than some others, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 12, 2012)

You are so welcome! Okay, I have the MES40 so I know what you're working with! Great smoker IMHO. Sounds like 1 PM might be the time to start it. I'd give it 30-45 minutes to rest before carving.

Please let us know how it turns out, then I might be brave enough to try one of my elk roasts!!!! 

Another great tip I got when I joined the forum was to keep a log of your smokes. I have notebooks and I document all I've done, which helps when I want to do something again or to change something. I only make one change to a smoke at a time, to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## java (Jul 12, 2012)

happy, i usually put a rub on mine and water or beer in the water pan.

225-250 smoker temp. put a probe in the roast and pull it out at 125-130

tent it on the counter for 20-30 min. carve and serve.

we eat our meat on the rare side especially game meat.

as i said before game meat can get pretty nasty if over cooked.

good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------

